# Tapenade as a wet rub on lamb ribs?



## shiizzo (Apr 12, 2013)

I want to do some lamb ribs this weekend, and I was thinking of using olive tapenade as the rub. Not too much though, just that and some salt and ground pepper.

I want to make sure that it won't overpower the flavour of the lamb... Any advice/experience?


----------



## shiizzo (Apr 13, 2013)

Well, I went ahead and did it anyway. I used a "thai" tapenade with ginger, lemongrass, coriander and coconut milk. I put it in the oven though as we have laundry hanging outside so no smoke 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Put the oven at 248,so it's staying in there for the next 3 hours at the least, then I'll pull it out to have a look at how much further it has to go...


----------



## daveomak (Apr 13, 2013)

That should be great...... Lamb is one meat that can handle almost any spice or herb, and enhances the lamb....  especially strong flavors like garlic, rosemary are very compatible......    Sorry I didn't see this sooner to help you out....    Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 13, 2013)

I think you made the right decision. Olive Tapenade is tasty but between the olives, anchovies and capers it can be pretty salty. It is good as a spread but may be a little dominant even with Lamb...JJ


----------



## shiizzo (Apr 26, 2013)

Sorry I didn't update this thread sooner...

In the end, the ribs came out... not so good. The flavours weren't the problem, the tapenade actually went very well. Instead, the problem was the ribs themselves. They were maaaaasively fatty, even after 4 hours in the oven. I do believe that this is the last time I will be cooking lamb ribs 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I did take pics, but they are still on my phone. I will try to post them later.


----------



## realbigswede (Jan 21, 2014)

still waiting for the pictures!!


----------

